# SW System Overhaul - 105g Go Less-Rim :)



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Well, final taking one step closer to renovating my SW which had suffered some neglect and a major crash after I picked up FW.

Decide to go open top to make maintenance easier. Plan is to replace the 80g Hagen (48x16x24) with a 65g (48x16x20) Hagen rimless drilled to clean up the clutter. Lower tank will give more light to the corals.

This is my first tank set up over 13 years ago. Thick sand bed will be replaced with a thin layer of sugar sized aragonite.

Shown is a piece of softies picked up from KE. I counted at least 10 different species which I hope to use to repopulate that tank. This tank will be mostly soft corals (may be some montiporas), may be a couple of small angels and one of two tangs for algae control. This is linked with a 105g Hagen which will be replaced by a 120g acrylic for mostly fish - pictures to come, cannot really see through that right now 

Ah, behind one of the pic are the two strings which I told little Edarion about where the creations of my two little artists are hung 

Tank is sitting one edge on bearing wall right beside my main entrance door.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice softies...i am so tempt it on setting up a SW tank


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Large SW is a money pit. Even nanos, don't do it unless you have spare change  Although there are simple nano tanks as well. I was young and fearless then. I won't even sink that kind of money in it today.

Salt alone in the next month alone will be close to $100 by the time I finish. New reactor media, new UV bulb, new RO membrane, possibly phosphate remover, on and on ...  A few fish at least, may be some corals.

I am glad I have no other hobby except woodworking which is supposed to save me money by building and fixing things myself.

Here are the pictures of the 75g and 105g Hagen before the crash. Replacement of the fish lost is probably close to $1,000. I doubt if I ever got to restock them to the same level. Mmmmm, big porcupine puffer (or beluga for Shelley) in the 105/120g ?? 

75g and 105g linked to the 20g and 33g in the basement laundry (33g taken over by pond fish). 22g plastic laundry tub for sump, home made 6ft tall counter current skimmer, etc etc 

This linked SW system accounts for 4 of my 13 tanks and over 50% of the total volume of running water  Fully automatic RO top off system. Water split of after carbon to kitchen above for drinking water and for FW WC Salt is mixed in a 45g drum. Water drain directly out from bottom of laundry tub, water pump from drum to sump. 45g water change in 15 minutes  Plan is to replace the laundry tub with a proper sump  Hopefully next year my wife will get a laundry sink back in the laundry room :lol:


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Omg gordon! Wire management is your friend 
That piece wth the softies is awesome, suprised king ed's let it go
Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking tank i must say


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That's quite the set up. I can't imagine convincing my wife to let me do that. LOL


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

How long since the crash? Im gunna be setting a tank up and I am looking for sand and LR from an established tank.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice gordon! I am sure your wife will enjoy getting her laundry room sink back! She getting an extra christmas present this year


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Good score on the multi frag rock. Nice selection for a start


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

target said:


> That's quite the set up. I can't imagine convincing my wife to let me do that. LOL


That's why I stay up late. Do it when she is sleeping 

Seriously, she is very accommodating. I am pretty accommodating as well giving up the entire rec room (nice fish room  ) for her scrap booking 



neven said:


> Omg gordon! Wire management is your friend
> That piece wth the softies is awesome, suprised king ed's let it go
> Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


They managed  JK. My plan is to put a sheet of plywood on the wall like you guys do in a electrical room 

As to the softies, I can't tell you the good price that Ron gave. I almost gave him a kiss on the cheek.



thefishwife said:


> Nice gordon! I am sure your wife will enjoy getting her laundry room sink back! She getting an extra christmas present this year


I found a dirty sock in my sump a few week ago. Hint :lol:


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

cichlid said:


> How long since the crash? Im gunna be setting a tank up and I am looking for sand and LR from an established tank.


Been 4-6 months. Not too sure. As people say, when you get older, times seems to fly faster 

You are welcome to take some sand or a few small pieces of rock from the 20g to seed your tank. You can probably take enough sand to do a small tank if you wish 

I think there are a few member closer to you who should be able to help as well. Joker1535 is in Langley. Someone mention there is someone is Abbotsford with some crazy SW setup as well.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Gordon,

When you're ready, I have some softies for your tank

Merry Christmas,

Anthony


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks. Was thinking about to dropping by after VanDuSen Monday night but it was a bit late. I know not for you and me :lol:

Will catch you sometime in the New Year.

Have a very very blessed *Christ*mas.

Gordon


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Been 4-6 months. Not too sure. As people say, when you get older, times seems to fly faster
> 
> You are welcome to take some sand or a few small pieces of rock from the 20g to seed your tank. You can probably take enough sand to do a small tank if you wish
> 
> I think there are a few member closer to you who should be able to help as well. Joker1535 is in Langley. Someone mention there is someone is Abbotsford with some crazy SW setup as well.


Yea, thanks, Im not planning to do a moster reef wall, I just want get a feel for it and figured if you had left overs ( as im sure with down size there would be) we can work a price/trade I have a bunch of freshwater equitment. Im just going simple to start. STANKYfish is in mission hes has a 240gal and a nano, ive been getting some good tips from him.
I think im gunna set up my 25 since the 15 i was gunna do will be full of unexpected cichlid fry soon! Lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hope everyone is enjoying their Christmas with families. Did the presents thing with my own family this morning and ready to head over to my sister for the rest 

Gave the 105 a good scrape last night before the NY Eve party. Most of the corals have been moved to the 75g. The 6" hippo tang is one of the 2 or 3 that survived of the crash a few months ago - had him for like 8 years since about 1". You can see through the 105g the 75g FW in the background. Will be posting some f my FW tanks after family dinner tonight 

Sorry about the poor iPhone photo. Will try to update with my D90 tonight


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Love that piece of rock with all the softies . How much for it ??? first or second born ?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow the tanks are looking good Gordon, I'm going to trying SW in a small tank 26bf, would you have any live sand and rock left over from your overhaul ? The only problem I can see is that I'm going to like it.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> Love that piece of rock with all the softies . How much for it ??? first or second born ?


In term of SW money pit, let just say it cost a pinky 



Clown Lover said:


> Wow the tanks are looking good Gordon, I'm going to trying SW in a small tank 26bf, would you have any live sand and rock left over from your overhaul ? The only problem I can see is that I'm going to like it.


Good ? No where close to its prime days before I started FW 

Not much rock - just small pieces. Sand - lots, as I am replacing the existing substrate with sugar sized aragonite. Let's talk when you are ready


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

The hyppo tang looks great, Gordon. Stunning fish.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Franck. I always take the hippo for granted. I don't think I ever done without one in over 13 years. Quite a bit of personality. Remember once I had two in the same tank. One I think is newly introduced and playing dead on the bottom. The other one would gently fan it with its tail - was sweet to watch.

Below are some 75g updates with the new boxing day pu from JL. See if you can find the sea hare  Very healthy hippo and yellow tangs from Polisher - thanks.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

A few more pictures from the 105g. Coral beauty is still dashing away from the autofocus light


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

*Meet Lumpie the Sea Hare and His Sidekick*

So my girls named the sea hares Lumpie (in 75g) and Thingie (105g). They have not named the tuxedo urchin yet - probably Tuxie.

Lumpie chew up the hair algae and Tuxie follow behind to do the final mowing. Such a great team. Hoping to add a another urchin to the 105g.

Thinking of a long spin but not sure it could traverse the live rock as well as the tuxedo. Any suggestion? The tuxdeo urchin moves around like spider man - amazing to watch!

http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h375/gklaw/Salt Water Aquarium System/DSC_9639SM.jpg

http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h375/gklaw/Salt Water Aquarium System/DSC_9643.jpg

http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h375/gklaw/Salt Water Aquarium System/DSC_9649.jpg

http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h375/gklaw/Salt Water Aquarium System/DSC_9640.jpg


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

One of the hares is now happily munching on algae in my tanik
Thanks Gordon


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Some struggle with ick started with the powder blue tang being picked on. Two big bottle if Ick-X, lost th powder blue, flame angel and and clarki clown, the SW finally settled down. 105g now has the Illumilux Blanco.









































































Still not decided if it is a good idea to replace this with 150g acrylic ??


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Soooo beautiful! Killer pictures, Gordon!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

*Hagen 105g turned LESS-Rim*

Decided finally to turn this into a Less-Rim tank. Almost wonder what the glass edges look like behind those plastic.

Amazing the hidden edge of an Hagen looks better that the exposed edges of most tanks.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Like the rimless look too.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It does take some patient to razor blade the silicon off. Also not recommended to take off one piece rims with centre braces.

The trims on this is four pieces and are straightly decorative.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Gordon,

Just stumbled across your journal now, some great looking setups and very impressive stock.Very temped to start a SW setup, always been there in the back of my mind and this ain't helping Liking the rimless look as well.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Gordon, looks pretty nice, how is the spread of the LEDs? 

Is this the fowler?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The spread is not bad. I actually quite like the fixture. One of these days, I may get crazy and buy two for my 75g softy reef which is link to this 105g on the other side of the house


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful Pictures Gordon. Maybe I should stop buying corals so I can save up for a new camera! LOL


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hey John: Thanks for your compliment on my photography skill haha  JK

It is Nikon D90. I just put it on automatic and snap a few shots. It is a bit tricky at time to have it focus on the right spot - guess I can change the metering mode as well. Just take a lot of shots and you will find a good shot hehe. You are right that you will probably throw a couple of nice camera into SW every year.

Remember my wedding photographer whom I paid big buck for too over 300 shot. He showed me less around 30 and refuse to show me anything else. I think if I can get 1 good shot out of 10, I am a decent photographer.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Very true! I really have to look into getting one! My pictures taken with my 12 yrs old 3.2Mp "point n shoot" look so crappy compare to yours! Hahhaahaaaaaaaa!~


----------

